# Just In - Cartier Santos ADLC/Stainless - Large!



## Mark_NJ (Feb 11, 2006)

Was thinking about getting a Santos since they announced the new models a few years ago. I went back and forth over size and finally decided on the Large version. Next was the dial color. I went back and forth and finally narrowed it down to the all black ADLC version and the stainless version with ADLC version. I finally chose the latter as it come with both the stainless bracelet (which is awesome and so easy to adjust and remove) and the black rubber strap that comes with the all black version. Here it is on the rubber strap, perfect for the summer!










And for comparison, here is the all black ADLC version, a very close second!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Great choice Mark! I've really enjoyed mine for the past year. Wish I had the bracelet but nonetheless it has been a fine watch. Versatile with leather and rubber. Definitely a sleek, sporty wear, dressed up or down.


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

Do the roman numerals have lume?


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

quakeroatmeal said:


> Do the roman numerals have lume?


Yes they do. They are not applied numerals though.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Great pickup Mark! I bought the same model a month ago and I’ve never been happier with a purchase.


----------



## Mark_NJ (Feb 11, 2006)

smalleq said:


> Great pickup Mark! I bought the same model a month ago and I've never been happier with a purchase.


What makes it a go to piece right now is the fact that when paired with the rubber bracelet it is extremely comfortable and relatively light, a completely different feel than with the bracelet.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Mark_NJ said:


> What makes it a go to piece right now is the fact that when paired with the rubber bracelet it is extremely comfortable and relatively light, a completely different feel than with the bracelet.


Agree, its incredibly comfortable...I'm actually not sure if I've owned anything that wears more comfortably, including a lot of smaller and lighter weight pieces.


----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark_NJ said:


> Was thinking about getting a Santos since they announced the new models a few years ago. I went back and forth over size and finally decided on the Large version. Next was the dial color. I went back and forth and finally narrowed it down to the all black ADLC version and the stainless version with ADLC version. I finally chose the latter as it come with both the stainless bracelet (which is awesome and so easy to adjust and remove) and the black rubber strap that comes with the all black version. Here it is on the rubber strap, perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice choice and smart to pick the one with the steel bracelet. I think the ADLC coating on the bezel will wear a lot better than the polished bezel version.


----------



## jvi1 (Aug 4, 2019)

ADLC-steel (bracelet rubber) combo is my favorite, and is on the fence to buy. I have several black dial watches, so that combos gray dial will also bring new to the (/my) table. Tried is on the rubber at Cartier B. in Copenhagen Denmark, fantastic!

Congratulations 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

Mark_NJ said:


> Was thinking about getting a Santos since they announced the new models a few years ago. I went back and forth over size and finally decided on the Large version. Next was the dial color. I went back and forth and finally narrowed it down to the all black ADLC version and the stainless version with ADLC version. I finally chose the latter as it come with both the stainless bracelet (which is awesome and so easy to adjust and remove) and the black rubber strap that comes with the all black version. Here it is on the rubber strap, perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo84 (Sep 17, 2018)

Beautiful watch! I'm lining up the all black one as my next purchase. 

Question - What are owners' thoughts on the rubber strap? I tried one on a few months ago, and my first impression was that it was perhaps a bit flimsy. I'd like to be wrong about that though!


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Ricardo84 said:


> Beautiful watch! I'm lining up the all black one as my next purchase.
> 
> Question - What are owners' thoughts on the rubber strap? I tried one on a few months ago, and my first impression was that it was perhaps a bit flimsy. I'd like to be wrong about that though!


The rubber strap is great and my preferred way to wear the watch&#8230;though buying this in the middle of the summer has limited my desire to wear it on anything else. It's really nice and only feels flimsy since most rubber straps on dive watches are thick. This watch on the rubber strap is the most comfortable watch I've ever owned.


----------



## Ricardo84 (Sep 17, 2018)

smalleq said:


> The rubber strap is great and my preferred way to wear the watch&#8230;though buying this in the middle of the summer has limited my desire to wear it on anything else. It's really nice and only feels flimsy since most rubber straps on dive watches are thick. This watch on the rubber strap is the most comfortable watch I've ever owned.


That's great to hear, thanks.

You're right about comparing it to thick rubber straps on dive watches being probably what made it feel like that. Around the same time I tried on the Santos, I had also tried on a Seamaster on rubber.


----------



## Michael67 (Nov 21, 2017)

I love this watch. Amazing


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I want to see this watch with gator straps! Blue, brown, or black!


----------



## HoustonHorn (May 10, 2017)

Beautiful watch! Went by the AD and tried one on and love it. But I also tried on the XL ADLC Chronograph which I think I like more. Unfortunately no bracelet for the Chrono. The lady at the dealer had no idea if they would ever make a bracelet for the XL, so I figured I'd ask here. Any ideas if Cartier has plans to release an ADLC XL bracelet in the future?


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

How does the coating hold up?


----------



## HoustonHorn (May 10, 2017)

quakeroatmeal said:


> How does the coating hold up?


Also a great question. The polished/SS version certainly gets scratches so I'd be interested in knowing how the ADLC coating holds up as well.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

HoustonHorn said:


> Also a great question. The polished/SS version certainly gets scratches so I'd be interested in knowing how the ADLC coating holds up as well.


I've worn mine about 75% of the time over the 2+ months I've had it so far. Bezel shows no signs of wear.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

These look really great. I am also curious how the ADLC coating holds up and wears. 

Also, do these have quick release straps and bracelets so it’s easy and tool-less to switch between them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> These look really great. I am also curious how the ADLC coating holds up and wears.
> 
> Also, do these have quick release straps and bracelets so it's easy and tool-less to switch between them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure do. I recently took my first work trip in over 18 months and instead of bringing multiple watches along like I used to, I just brought this and a couple extra strap options. Was so great not to have to bring a spring bar tool or anything else. I wore it on all three strap options I have during the week I was in Copenhagen.


----------



## Mark_NJ (Feb 11, 2006)

After a month or so of regular wear, the ADLC bezel is free of any scratches. And, YES, this comes with the quick release bracelets making changing from stainless to rubber and back a piece of cake!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

smalleq said:


> Sure do. I recently took my first work trip in over 18 months and instead of bringing multiple watches along like I used to, I just brought this and a couple extra strap options. Was so great not to have to bring a spring bar tool or anything else. I wore it on all three strap options I have during the week I was in Copenhagen.





Mark_NJ said:


> After a month or so of regular wear, the ADLC bezel is free of any scratches. And, YES, this comes with the quick release bracelets making changing from stainless to rubber and back a piece of cake!


Thanks for the info, guys. Really cool stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

